# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  IBM предлагает оружие нападения против спама

## HATTIFNATTOR

Представленная во вторник антиспамерская технология заключается в активном противодействии компьютерам, используемым для рассылки больших объемов спама. Программа, называемая FairUCE, определяет, какие именно машины являются источником спама, и возвращает отправителю все его сообщения, замедляя работу компьютера и затрудняя ему отправку новой почты. Теоретически, чем больше спама генерирует система, тем больший трафик будет возвращаться к ней от FairUCE. IBM предлагает этот инструмент для  *бесплатной загрузки на своем веб-сайте.* 

По данным исследования, проведенного IBM, 76% всей электронной почты, отправленной в феврале, были спамом, и одно из 46 сообщений блокировалось из-за содержащегося в нем вируса или другого злоумышленного контента. Однако эти цифры, хотя они и высоки, указывают на снижение уровня спама по сравнению с январем, когда спам составлял 83% от всех сообщений e-mail. 

Технология фильтра, лежащая в основе FairUCE, для установления легитимности сообщений e-mail использует инструменты управления идентификационными данными на сетевом уровне, прослеживая путь к источнику спама. Определив IP-адрес компьютера, система воссоздает профиль машины, рассылающей спам, и начинает возвращать сообщения, подавляя эту точку. 

Марк Губерт, менеджер IBM AlphaWorks, онлайнового сообщества, через которое IBM продвигает подобные FairUCE новые технологии среди разработчиков и других интересующихся, говорит, что намерением компании было не столько наказать спамеров, сколько помочь людям в борьбе с ними. «Идея этой технологии в том, чтобы избавить от спама получателя. Пусть это в какой-то степени силовой подход, но он не создает большого сетевого трафика, и мы не намерены мешать другому трафику или входящим e-mail. Мы не пытаемся атаковать спамеров; мы просто помогаем вам очистить свой in-box». 

*Отражение огня*
Предыдущие попытки бить прямо по компьютерам, генерирующим спам, или по веб-сайтам, которые рекламируются в непрошеных сообщениях, критиковали за то, что такие инструменты борьбы со спамом подвергают опасности легитимные организации, использующие e-mail для связи со своими заказчиками. 

Например, антиспамерский скринсейвер, предложенный веб-порталом Lycos Europe, вызвал осуждение со стороны производителей антивирусного ПО за использование технологии, которая бомбардирует веб-сайты, рекламируемые в тексте непрошеных сообщений. Lycos Europe убрала свой продукт с рынка после того, как ее скринсейвер Make Love Not Spam раскритиковали как потенциальный источник атак на невинные веб-серверы, который якобы уже вывел из строя два китайских сайта. 

Губерт из IBM уверен, что предприятия не станут осуждать инструмент FairUCE из этических соображений, а возьмут его на вооружение. «Спам — это очень серьезная проблема. Я не думаю, что люди станут протестовать против подобного агрессивного подхода; на самом деле они просят такой инструмент». 

IBM и Lycos Europe — не единственные компании, которые пытаются напрямую атаковать спамеров. В январе Symantec выпустила устройство Mail Security 8100 Series, предназначенное для прослеживания спама на сетевом уровне. Технология, которую компания назвала «формированием трафика» (traffic-shaping), автоматически управляет потоком сообщений e-mail, исходя из поведения отправителя и из профиля, генерируемого службой аутентификации Symantec Sender Reputation. Устройство выявляет злостных спамеров и не позволяет им направлять спам в защищаемую сеть. 

Джудит Харвиц, президент Hurwitz Group, считает, что преимущества IBM FairUCE перевешивают любые жалобы на то, что данная технология мешает онлайновому бизнесу или веб-трафику. «Спам стал представлять такую угрозу для бизнеса, что люди устанавливают самые строгие фильтры, которые в некоторых случаях затрудняют коммуникации. Это мешает работать, поэтому нужно принимать агрессивные меры, и я не думаю, что у этой технологии найдется много противников». 

Источник - http://zdnet.ru/?ID=477802

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## drongo

У кого линукс стоит , попробуйте . Интерестно всё таки , как работает на практике .

----------


## Geser

Я не понял как можно вернуть сообщения компютеру, а не почтовому ящику.

----------


## drongo

> Я не понял как можно вернуть сообщения компютеру, а не почтовому ящику.


Наверно  эта программа будет бомбить   тот компьютер с определённым Ай-Пи , который слал спам , хотя может ошибаюсь .

----------

